

Tymserve 2100 ntp clock says 1995 - punch_card

anyone else have this problem ?  It looks like a firmware bug or something ?
======
jgeorge
Bug, and Microsemi/Symetricomm not going to fix:
[https://www.febo.com/pipermail/time-
nuts/attachments/2015050...](https://www.febo.com/pipermail/time-
nuts/attachments/20150505/eeb26bc1/attachment-0001.pdf)

------
epc
Week rollover? See
[http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.time.nuts/44994](http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.time.nuts/44994)

